# Cutting toenails



## PLCSP (Jun 10, 2010)

My german shepherd is 9 months old this week, and he has started chewing on his toenails. I looked at them, and some are longer than others. I'm not sure if he has chewed/filed them down, or if they are like that from running on concrete. 
Is there a certain kind of nail trimmer I should buy that is better than others? I may take him to the vet depending on how much they charge. 
I think he is chewing them because he wants them trimmed, but they don't look overly long to me.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Any dog toenail clipper works fine. Just clip the little hooked part at the tip off. I use a dremel, it's not quite as fast but it's less likely I'll clip off too much and make them bleed. The vet or a groomer can do it for you but they should be done every week so it might be better to learn how to do it yourself.
Don


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a link on using a Dremel. It also illustrates where to cut.

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Some brands are most definitely better. I had a cheaper pair that worked "ok" for quite some time clipping the nails of my 4 GSD's plus my mothers 2 GSD's. Perhaps if I only had one dog they would have held up fine much longer. But before long they began to get weak, dull, and weren't clipping well and at times doing more squishing than clipping.

Now I have the ones sold in petstores that have bright orange handles. I bought mine at petco, could likely be found online for cheaper. They were around $18 at the store. Here's a photo:
Google Image Result for http://source-www.petco.com/assets/product_images/0/076681007676b.jpg


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i know many of us have this dremel. 

Walmart.com: Dremel Variable Speed Multi-Pro: Home Improvement

i started with a cordless model, but this one, at about 2/3 speed really makes quick work of the nails. i just use an extension cord so i can move around where i need to.

it also has the side benefit for being useful for a variety of things around the house.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

Vets usually cost around $5-$7 around here for a toenail trim if you are worried about cutting too much. I actually trim mine once a week just to make sure they stay a nice length. If you wait too long the quick will grow. We have had many dogs that have come into the vets that we had to put under to do their nails because they were left to grow too long and the quick grew to far. You don't have to do them as often as me, I just have hardwood floors and Baron's nails seem to grow so quick! My female's only needed done twice a month though.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I also use the dremel and don't think I will ever go back to the nail clipper. Every nail I was worried I would cut the quick.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would use a dremel, in the long run it will be less stress on the both of you and you can keep them shorter with no risk of hurting them like you can with a clipper.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

My pup is 11 months old. The best nail clippers I have found is the sidewalk out front my house. Everytime one of my kids bounce a ball all I hear are those nails on the sidewalk trying to get a grip to get him started. I have had nail clippers with my other German Shepherds but they were the cheap ones, if you are going to buy some buy the nice ones like *Rerun* said.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

have used clippers, dremel and sidewalk.  I tend to like the dremel. My GSD did not mind it much at all and you really can smooth out the edges. The more you keep them trimmed the less the quick grows and the better off you will be.

Google tab289. he does a greater clicker training video on getting your GSD accustom to clippers, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VegasResident said:


> Google tab289. he does a greater clicker training video on getting your GSD accustom to clippers, etc.


I agree with that recommendation. Between the Doberdawn site on dremeling and tab289, you should be good to go. May be quicker to just go to youtube and look for tab289 videos though...


----------

